# New Forum Header Graphic



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jun 2005)

All,

RossF has provided a couple of potential header images for the forums. These images would replace the "Army.ca Forums" text in the upper left. We've decided to create a poll to see which image is generally preferred before putting one in:

Image #1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Image #2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if anyone else has the desire and ability to create potential header images, please feel free. The only caveats are that it must not use copywritten images (images from the Army.ca gallery are fine) and must not be more than 62px high. If we get enough we could have them automatically rotate.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

To be blunt I dont really like any but the second has to be the better of the two  ;D , if you give me a week I should be able to make something up.


----------



## scm77 (22 Jun 2005)

#2

But I'm going to try to make a few on my own.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jun 2005)

hmm do I see a proper contest a brewing?.....


I shall await all entries, then, before I post my vote.

dileas

tess


----------



## RossF (22 Jun 2005)

If anything, I've helped create some fun. 

Those 2 images were beginning ideas.. I might come up with some others.  ;D Although I do still like the second. The first one was for a design that fit into the background colour of the forums.


----------



## scm77 (22 Jun 2005)

Here's how each one would look...







(when you open those two pictures you might need to click on them again to view them in the proper size)

Hey, I have nothing better to do


----------



## RossF (22 Jun 2005)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Here's how each one would look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a really good idea. Although I like my second one more..the first one blends in nicely.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jun 2005)

Get rid of the MGS, someone will say we're supporting the POS.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Jun 2005)

No.2 is the better of the both.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Da_man (22 Jun 2005)

yep, the 2nd


----------



## P-Free (22 Jun 2005)

I like the second one as well. Looks sort of choppy though, any way to make the 3 images blend in with each other better?


----------



## RossF (22 Jun 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> I like the second one as well. Looks sort of choppy though, any way to make the 3 images blend in with each other better?



I think I managed to fix any "choppy" look.

This one is with an over all blur kind of effect.







This one is just fixed choppiness.


----------



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

Ros after looking at those photos again I can say that the 2nd is acually pretty good, but I think you need to fix the border on it. Maybe change the border color? not sure really, I have been out of graphic design for a while now.. Anyway I can tell you one thing for sure, that attempt to fix the choppiness(I think it is non exsistent, I dont think it really needs to look seamless) is way to noticible, too many smears. I think the 2nd just needs its borders fixed a little. Ill still try and create one so maybe you guys can rotate from a few.

Edit: Upon futher review I think maybe changing the border from white to a darker green may even look nice, oh and the pic in your sig looks sweet.


----------



## Blakey (22 Jun 2005)

Did someone say "Banner Contest!?"  ;D


----------



## P-Free (22 Jun 2005)

The one with the all over blur effect is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## vangemeren (23 Jun 2005)

Is it going to be just the one? I like the current set-up, where different ones show up. I like the ones I've seen so far, but I like the suggestion of opening this wider like a contest.


----------



## Blakey (23 Jun 2005)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Is it going to be just the one? I like the current set-up, where different ones show up. I like the ones I've seen so far, but I like the suggestion of opening this wider like a contest.


I believe its just going to replace the "font" on the main page..ccold be wrong though.....Mike?


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 Jun 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Get rid of the MGS, someone will say we're supporting the POS.



heheh, that was accually the only reason i voted for #2.. I Dont like the Stryker being in there. but the colour on the 1st one does blend better.


----------



## McG (23 Jun 2005)

I'd prefer this one with a LAV III APC in place of the MGS:





Any other font options?
Like the old "MASH" font?


----------



## Reccesoldier (23 Jun 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Get rid of the MGS, someone will say we're supporting the POS.



Amen brother, amen...


----------



## mover1 (23 Jun 2005)

Eactly the only reason I voted for #2 was because of the MGS was in #1. 
#1 is more eye appealing but it has that crappy peice of hardware in it.


----------



## karl28 (23 Jun 2005)

# 2 is my fav it looks great .


----------



## FredDaHead (24 Jun 2005)

I'd go with status quo, personally. But if I had to chose, I'd say #1 would be better for the website (blends in more) although #2 looks better on it's own.


----------



## MdB (27 Jun 2005)

I'm still trying to find the time for it, but I'd design some forum subject-related banners. For example, you'd have a general banner for Army, one that's strategy-related for Combat Arms, some rifleman for Infantry, engineer for Engineer, a yelling RSM for Army.ca admin (jokin ), and the like...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Oct 2005)

It may take a while, but the system works. 

Other submissions are welcome!


----------

